# first haircut?



## lynzijam (Nov 1, 2010)

hi, when is the earliest age to get puppys haircut? My cockapoo is sooo curly and looks like he could do with a trim around his eyes, and also his ear hair plucked? Which i am very reluctant to do but i gather this stops him from getting infections.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I got Axles first haircut when he was just 4 months old. He was so fluffy and bushy I just did not have a choice. I trim his hair myself around his mouth so he does not eat it. lol

How old is Alfie?


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Bailey got his 1st haircut when he was about 4 1/2 months old. His was also very curly and bushy and covering his big brown eyes!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i cant remember when Gypsy and Inca gor their firsr cut but Echo was about 10 montbs i thing. but i was trimming her eyes paws and round her bum. delta is alot curlier rhan the others were so might need her done earlier. 

you can take him the the groomers for just a bath and a trim its doesnt have ro be a full clip.


----------



## lynzijam (Nov 1, 2010)

he is only 9 weeks old but like I say his hair around his eyes are really long and look like they are getting in his way, think I will make an appointment just for a trim. cheers guys


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wow at 9 weeks you can do all that yourself, or atleast when you go the the groomer ask them if they can show you what to do. at nine weeks the most he will need is his eyes, bum and inbetween his paw pads done. i dont think the groomer would take him till he has had all his vaccinations.

if he wont sit still wait till he is sleeping and trim him up then, it is realy easy once youv dont is once or twice. you can get will round nore scissors from the pet shop.


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

I take Ruby on friday for her first grooming.. she will be 5 months! But she isn't curly and I like the little rag doll look


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

can you post a larger photon of him so i can see har hairy he is.?


----------

